# windshield seal



## i dont know (Jan 3, 2003)

gotta do a windshield on my 90 coupe. can any one get me the vw part number for the seal.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: windshield seal (i dont know)*

the dealer usually can get you the part number more accurately than anyone else, suprisingly there are options for windshields, like the tint strip etc.


----------



## ol_skool_16v (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: windshield seal (i dont know)*

Ask this question in the MK2 forum. Should get answered REAL quick in there.


----------

